

TSA randomly took over and searched an Amtrak station in February - ck2
http://cs.trains.com/TRCCS/forums/p/188504/2059127.aspx#2059120

======
ck2
_[the TSA] has been far more active than imagined. Teams have searched bus
passengers all over the country, have done similar things at train stations,
and have even blocked traffic on bridges to search trucks and cars._

